# Anyone SPSP this Friday Morning?



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone interested? Hearing that spot and blue are thick... Should be fun...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

report of 23inch blue on MD board... man... hope i can get into them on a yak... sleigh ride on light tackle!!!


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

so where is SPSP. I am in va beach.....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

haa haa... that would be a far drive for you 3+ hours and expensive gas...  Sandy Point State Park is located near Annapolis Maryland, sight of the Bay Bridge.

blues at SPSP got me excited... can't wait. I'll post some pics after the trip.

Any hints on what lure should i use? hopkins, storms...


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

SeaSalt,
I’m ready for another outing. I’ll be at the beach at 6AM. The weather should be more comfortable this time. I hope the cooler weather has the fish actively feeding.
Del


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Good luck out there on Friday. I wish I could make it.

When you are marking fishin in 30+ feet of water try jigging a 2 or 3 oz stingsilver in pink with a chartreuse dropper fly above the lure... A small bucktail fly or a plastic twister-tail on a small jig-head will above the stingsilver will also work. Use a baitcaster reel if you have one. I think it is easy to feel when you hit the bottom when using the baitcaster. I've used this technique for stripers in deep water.

Del, did you get my email? We been hitting the inner harbor lately with decent success.

Rod


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Del, see you tomorrow morning. They are calling 5 to 10 knots SE winds. Same forecast as last outing.


----------

